# Honda hs828 info??



## micah68kj

I have him at 1100.
Thoughts? 
Should I get it?


----------



## charley95

I would. After paying $2200 for my new 724 wheeled version about 3 weeks ago, I think thats a good deal for that one.


----------



## Normex

Sounds reasonable however is it only 2 yrs old? 
The unit need some outside lube, maybe he can show you his bill of sale?
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## superedge88

I definitely think that is a good deal, it is the consumer version of the 28", but it is a nice price for what it is!


----------



## c3po

I would see if you can get the VIN Number and have Robert from Honda run it for you, then he will be able to tell you what year the snow blower was made and when it was sold.


----------



## tinter

As nice as it is, it's definitely older than 2 years. They haven't had a 828 in Canada for at least 10 years. Get Robert from Honda to run the numbers just to be sure. The 2 828 Hondas I keep serviced are well over 20 years old and run like a champ.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

remember that wheeled hs80 someone posted awhile back that was in my area? this one seems just a old


----------



## JnC

Thats not a two year old blower, as others have already mentioned. 

Price is a bit high, for that price you can get a nice HS928, which WOULD be around 2 years old. I am not sure what the market is for these things around your area but up here in NE these things come up on a daily bases. 

I have seen prices from $400~$1000. 
Missed out on a HS928 for $300 a few weeks ago, it had a broken drive pin which is a cheap fix. 

Any how, if you are up for a road trip there is a tracked HS828 with cab for sale around my neck of the woods. Guy is asking $600 and I had him down to $450 before I jumped on the ricky that showed up locally. 

honda hs828s snothrower


----------



## micah68kj

I really appreciate all your input, fellas. I'm going to pass on it. I should have been aware there are differences in quality. I have a Honda push mower and it is one of the high end models. Their low end models aren't nearly as nice. I imagine thier blowers follow the same pattern. This blower really is too big for our tiny driveway too. Biggest blower I'd need is a 24" and that's more than enough actually. But I'm telling you, after hearing that Honda last evening and really looking at how well it's made..... I'm considering one. I need to do my homework. Now's the time to buy them, at the end of the season.


----------



## db9938

Sorry, I'm late to chime in, but it's a good thing that you did pass on it. Look at the side profile pic, and notice the bottom of the bucket. It's been ground down.

There also appears to be missing the plastic sleeve on the end of the chute control.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Just for general ball park reference as to when different Honda models were offered here in the U.S., Plano Power Equipment has a list on their web site.

Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Snowblower Parts by Model Number

From it, looks like the HS828 was last offered in 1998, so, yeah, more than a couple of years ago.


----------



## RoyP

In defense of the seller.....he says he paid $2000. for it 2 years ago......He does not say he purchased it new 2 years ago.


----------



## micah68kj

bwdbrn1 said:


> Just for general ball park reference as to when different Honda models were offered here in the U.S., Plano Power Equipment has a list on their web site.
> 
> Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Snowblower Parts by Model Number
> 
> From it, looks like the HS828 was last offered in 1998, so, yeah, more than a couple of years ago.


Thanks for this great info. I have been loking for a page with this info. I've already decided the 828 is too big. I got rid of a big old Gilson when we moved. The absolute biggest blower I need is a 24" machine so I've been researching the hs724 blowers offered by Honda. The wheeled version. That's the blower I'd get. Now it's just a waiting game and patience.


----------



## charley95

micah68kj said:


> Thanks for this great info. I have been loking for a page with this info. I've already decided the 828 is too big. I got rid of a big old Gilson when we moved. The absolute biggest blower I need is a 24" machine so I've been researching the hs724 blowers offered by Honda. The wheeled version. That's the blower I'd get. Now it's just a waiting game and patience.


I just bought a 724 a few weeks back [wheeled]. Only used once with 4 inches of snow and worked very well. Wish we were getting more snow but nothing is forecasted here in the midwest. I just wish it came with more features. 24" is all I could fit in my garage with the cars. It does much better on EOD slush than my 28 yr. old 5/24 Snow king did. The ease of starting is very impressive,usually first pull.


----------



## bwdbrn1

RoyP said:


> In defense of the seller.....he says he paid $2000. for it 2 years ago......He does not say he purchased it new 2 years ago.


True.


----------



## Ruckus

*Honda HS828 - Showroom floor condition. Asking $1250. Rittman, OH*

I have a like new Honda HS828 electric start that I bought brand new and has only been used a couple of times in many years. I ran the gas out and changed the oil and put it in my dry warm basement for safe keeping. I have decided I need the basement space. $1250. or best offer. Call 330-331-4484 Rittman, OH 44270


----------

